# Verdun - l'Ouvrage de Froideterre...



## TeeJF (Feb 9, 2012)

*Some of you may remember our report from our 2011 visit to this French WWI fort in the ring around Verdun. 
I have finally got round to sorting out all our pix from then plus some older ones from 5 years before, 
and posted a new page on our own urb-ex website. If anyone would care to see it then they can click the photo link below.*




* Hope you like...  *​


----------



## night crawler (Feb 9, 2012)

TeeJf that is an awesome bit of work you have put in there with lots of interest to keep you looking. the site seems a bit big for my laptop screen though which I have to move to and fro. Well done I'll look forward to reading more. TJ looks young in them and more interested than my other half would be.


----------



## skeleton key (Feb 9, 2012)

Great stuff matey = )


SK


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 10, 2012)

thanks for that.Interesting about the barrel changing gear,I read that British AA guns in WW2 wore out the barrels after about 400 rounds and took around half an hour to replace.This had to be done at the end of a nights firing whilst knackered and probably half deaf and before you could get to your bacon and egg.....what a life


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 10, 2012)

night crawler said:


> the site seems a bit big for my laptop screen though .




Sorry about that. I've aimed it at the slightly lower end of modern desk top resolutions so it will appear a bit big on alappy. Trouble was I wanted to keep the thumbnails a decent size.

Not a very good web designer in truth, and stuff like that challenges me a lot!

Thank you to everyone for their kind comments.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 10, 2012)

Nicely done! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chris (Feb 10, 2012)

Fantastic! Really looking forward to seeing the other forts


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 10, 2012)

Absolutely amazing pics, great report.


----------

